# chrome yellow, orange, purple



## spencoh (Aug 25, 2006)

im going to pick some eyeshadows up at the pro store today and i just want to make sure i dont spend money and then be dissapointed
can you guys show me your pics of chrome yellow, orange, and im looking for a really good, bright purple, like neon almost, so if you guys have swatches of any purples you have thatd be awesome

thanks


----------



## scrapbookromance (Aug 25, 2006)

violet pigment is an awesome bright purple


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 25, 2006)

can't you just swatch them at the store and decide for yourself?


----------



## Katura (Aug 25, 2006)

Here you go! Not my picture, I beleive...*because I totally memorize peoples eyeballs* that this is Jokers_Kick   <3







I loved her combo...and its got the orange in it









I'll work on orange and the purple!


----------



## Katura (Aug 25, 2006)

Note: I think a basse was used under neath Chrome Yellow in the last picture..and I couldnt seem to find a swatch of just plain ol orange on someone...but here it is in the pot:






And thanks to SonRisa! in one of her FOTDS!





Beiging as base, samoa silk in crease Motif on middle of eyelid , Orange on outer and inner lid/crease , Motif on Browbone and inner eye , so we know whats where.






still working on your purple...I'm at work with nothing to do


----------



## Katura (Aug 25, 2006)

ladeedah...now we know Katura really has nothing better to do on her lunchbreak than go to the MAC counter...

No good BRIGHT purples there...I wish they made one like electric eel and chrome yellow sort of intensity...that would be amazing.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 
_can't you just swatch them at the store and decide for yourself?_

 
Many members on this site like to  go into a store knowing what they want, or at least having an idea of what they want, so as to make the shopping experience easier.
Having swatches available prior to going into the store makes the process exponentially easier.


----------



## spencoh (Aug 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 
_can't you just swatch them at the store and decide for yourself?_

 
yes but i wanted to pick out colors before i went. do what i want. haha


----------



## Tonitra (Aug 26, 2006)

I looove Chrome Yellow-one of my favs.
For a really super bright purple I'd also rec Violet pigment, but make sure you look into getting Royal Hue shadestick with it. It helped A LOT to make it show up brighter. I was actually a little dissapointed with Violet pigment initially, but once I tried it on top of Royal Hue? It just lit up, positively glowed.
Good luck with your shopping trip and let us know what you picked out!


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spencoh* 
_yes but i wanted to pick out colors before i went. do what i want. haha_

 
I didn't mean to offend you, and to be honest I don't know how I could of. I was just asking a question.


----------



## spencoh (Aug 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 
_I didn't mean to offend you, and to be honest I don't know how I could of. I was just asking a question._

 
you offended me?


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spencoh* 
_you offended me?_

 
Evidently, yeah, as you thought I was telling you what to do when I was asking you a question!
Forget it, enjoy your purple and yellow makeup


----------



## spencoh (Aug 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 
_Evidently, yeah, as you thought I was telling you what to do when I was asking you a question!
Forget it, enjoy your purple and yellow makeup_

 
haha i was joking dude


----------

